# Windows 7, via p4m800 chipset



## e4solo (Aug 4, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/P4M800Pro-P4M800CE-VN800_220001m_XP_wIShld_Logod.zip


Also seems to work on windows 7 (Pro)....:wave:
Aug 4, 2009
- - - -
w7 installed OK, I skipped the offer to go online for drivers.

Vista's VIA chipset 4-in-1 installed OK, but graphics were only 640x480x16color. Thanks to TechSupportForum.com, I tried a few Vista-drivers and finally found this one. I posted in the forum over there, and re-post here in case anyone needs the w7 info.

Thank you again, TSF !!


----------

